# MISC | Train stations around the world (Photo Thread)



## yaohua2000 (Dec 26, 2008)

*Beijing South, the biggest white spot in Beijing*


----------



## yaohua2000 (Dec 26, 2008)

More Photos about Beijing South at:

http://tinyurl.com/bsryls


----------



## foxmulder_ms (Apr 19, 2007)

Well, actually i liked the list. "extraordinary or awe-inspiring architecture " is the main factor that has been used to create the list, I guess. And mentioned stations are really beautiful. 

My list wont be like this but still the list is not terrible.

by the way, @ yaohua2000

I like the link you send, south stations is a very modern and large airport not a train station


----------



## binhai (Dec 22, 2006)

^^south station is a train station, though right now it only serves one rail line (350 km/h HSR to Tianjin). I wish they put some modern stations on the list, it doesn't seem complete without them.


----------



## Republica (Jun 30, 2005)

Wow, antwerp is the best ever.


----------



## benchjade (May 9, 2007)

japan not included in the list?


----------



## foxmulder_ms (Apr 19, 2007)

BarbaricManchurian said:


> ^^south station is a train station, though right now it only serves one rail line (350 km/h HSR to Tianjin). I wish they put some modern stations on the list, it doesn't seem complete without them.



dude! sarcasm.......


----------



## GTR22 (Nov 14, 2007)

Clearly Tokyo Station should be included!


----------



## city_thing (May 25, 2006)

St. Pancras totally deserves the top spot. It's beautiful.

The domestic trains part is good, but not as fantastic as the international part though.

Domestic








































































I much prefer stations like St. Pancras to ones like Beijing South.


----------



## iampuking (Mar 10, 2007)

GTR22 said:


> Clearly Tokyo Station should be included!


Are you kidding?

That could be any provincial town in any European country.


----------



## davsot (Dec 27, 2008)

great compilation. Let's see if we can at least decide on criteria for rating trains...


----------



## sweek (Jan 30, 2006)

I think the modern part of Antwerp-Central isn't that great, really. Beijing South deserved to be up there.


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

This thread quickly became a 'post your main station' thread


----------



## Grunnen (Jan 16, 2008)

sweek said:


> I think the modern part of Antwerp-Central isn't that great, really. Beijing South deserved to be up there.


*Why?*
What makes that station more special than any other station? Only its enormous size, or something else as well? Because that is what the article was about.

Now if we do indeed make this a "show your main station" thread, I would like to introduce: *Groningen* station.








After the city defense walls were torn down, a presentable station could be built. It was designed by Isaac Gosschalk and finished in 1895.









The main feature of the station is the beautifully decorated inside of the concourse.

The ceiling construction is very interesting, because even though it looks like being made out of stone, it is entirely made of _papier mâché_. That was necessary to make the ceiling construction light enough.









In front of the station, you'll find the Horse of Uncle Loeks (_Peerd van Ome Loeks_). The song about this horse is characteristical for the city of Groningen. It tells about someone not giving the horse enough food, so that it dies.

The Horse is standing right upon _Stadsbalkon_. That is a large underground bicycle shed right in front of the main entrance.

All in all, according to a thourough investigation of DAG newspaper, the station of Groningen is the very best railway station in the Netherlands.


----------



## asystem32 (Jan 26, 2009)

Great pics of great stations!


I personally love St. Pancras, Chhatrapati Shivaji and Gare des Bénédictins.


----------



## sweek (Jan 30, 2006)

Grunnen said:


> *Why?*
> What makes that station more special than any other station? Only its enormous size, or something else as well? Because that is what the article was about.
> 
> Now if we do indeed make this a "show your main station" thread, I would like to introduce: *Groningen* station.


Groningen is alright in the Netherlands, but I prefer Haarlem myself. It looks great on the inside and it's quite a convenient station.

I mostly like the outside shape of Beijing South station. Not sure if it's completely done yet?


----------



## hans280 (Jun 13, 2008)

GTR22 said:


> Clearly Tokyo Station should be included!


Isn't part of the problem that the Newsweek article isn't clear about whether they look at external or internal architecture? I mean, some of the Asian railway stations on that list look beautifully from the outside but, well, they are not very luxurious, or even efficient, on the inside. Railway stations such as Central Union and Antwerp have magnificient internal halls but are not that imposing from afar. In the latter category one could have added Milan which also looks like a proper cathedral... once you're inside. 

Without insulting anybody, I wouldn't vote for Tokyo Station - and this is because of the second consideration. I have been there a few times (I don't travel to Japan all that often...) and I always feel claustrophopic. Inside a railway station I expect at least 8-10 metres of air above my head - and I most definitely do not want to "tunnel" my way past shops and eateries in low corridors like some sort of mole.


----------



## foxmulder_ms (Apr 19, 2007)

Grunnen said:


> *Why?*
> What makes that station more special than any other station? Only its enormous size, or something else as well? Because that is what the article was about.



Why??!!! Because we like it! This is very subjective. I cannot comment on you likes at all and you cannot on ours. Jeez!

I am bored with that Victorian styles. We had enough of it for last couple of centuries. Moreover, I like modern architecture and everybody know size does matter for most of the cases  That's WHY.


----------



## Grunnen (Jan 16, 2008)

^^ In my opinion, for a station to be one of the "top stations of the world" it should take a little bit more than just "because I like it".


----------



## Khanrak (Jun 28, 2006)

Lets not forget the criteria for the list. Its not about awe-inspiring beauty, its more about interesting facts and special roles in history, etc. 

Antwerps station looks beautiful, but what is really so special about it? It looks like it could be in Germany or Austria too. Groningen's station is pretty, but again, i dont see what's so special about it besides the sculpture outside. The ceiling is interesting, but is it the only example of such a ceiling? If it is, then I think it should be on the list. Beijings is big, but not historic.

St. Pancras and Mumbai's Victoria Terminus are the nicest stations on the list, although the latter could really use a powerwashing and renovation. Victoria Terminus was renamed by Hindu nationalists as "Shiva-ji", since chattrapati shiva resisted the Muslim Mughals. hence, he's a hero to hindu nationalists. 

Lahore's station has an interesting story, but it is pretty ugly. I guess thats the result of it being a british fort as well as a station? I suppose it does have a unique style. 

my pick for the list would be Sirkeci Station in Istanbul. Its beautiful, was built during the Ottoman times, and was the terminal station for the Orient Express.http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sirkeci_Station Haydarpasha is nice too, and looks like a palace. Not to mention, it was the starting point of the historic Hejaz railway, which featured prominently in Lawrence of Arabia. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Istanbul_Haydarpaşa_railway_station


----------



## iambic peremeter (Jan 22, 2009)

Warzsawa Centralna is the best


----------



## Basincreek (Mar 10, 2008)

zazo said:


> ATOCHA station, one of the train stations of Madrid
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sorry but that is just so creepy.


----------



## davsot (Dec 27, 2008)

^^^^ looool :lol:


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

Kuala Lumpar:


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

More info and pix, Beijing South


The glass ceiling is outfitted with 3,246 solar panels to generate electricity. The structure spreads out like a ray or trilobite and covers 320,000 sq meters (3,444,450 sq. feet), more than the Beijing National Stadium's 258,000 m2. Its 24 platforms have the capacity to dispatch 30,000 passengers per hour or 241,920,000 a year. The 251,000 m2 (2,750,000 sq. ft) waiting area can accommodate 10,000 passengers.


www.wikimedia.org, www.chinadaily.com.cn
















u/c, one of the world's largest indoor spaces:

















http://images.beijing2008.cn, http://1.bp.blogspot.com










www.wikimedia.org








www.wikimedia.org


all following pix: www.e-architect.co.uk





























































www.worldarchitecturenews.com









www.e-architect.co.uk


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

city_thing said:


> And I don't really like how Beijing South seems to un-integrated with the surrounding areas. It just seems like it's in the middle of a freeway or something, with off-ramps all around it. It just seems like it's more of a transfer station and no one would ever need to use the area surrounding the area because it looks like it would be difficult to reach as a pedestrian. Maybe when it's connected up to more subway lines, then it will be better. But for now it just seems like a station you would use when you're just passing through.


The main terminus into the city centre is the Beijing Central station, which is much more accessible by foot, and right on one of the main avenues. Beijing is like Paris or London, the new main termini being on the periphery of the centre eg Kings Cross-St Pancras, Waterloo, Paddington, whereupon one would transfer to the subway or bus for the centre proper.

Unlike North American cities where there's just one or two terminals in the centre, these cities have several termini catering to North, S, E, W of the centre, and the routes out to those directions across the country.


----------



## UD2 (Jan 21, 2006)

this list of stations make Newsweek irrevelent.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 5, 2004)

*AMSTERDAM CENTRAL STATION*


----------



## iampuking (Mar 10, 2007)

the spliff fairy said:


> More info and pix, Beijing South
> 
> 
> The glass ceiling is outfitted with 3,246 solar panels to generate electricity. The structure spreads out like a ray or trilobite and covers 320,000 sq meters (3,444,450 sq. feet), more than the Beijing National Stadium's 258,000 m2. Its 24 platforms have the capacity to dispatch 30,000 passengers per hour or 241,920,000 a year. The 251,000 m2 (2,750,000 sq. ft) waiting area can accommodate 10,000 passengers.


Another glorified shopping mall from the PRC. They really are embracing capitalism, aren't they?


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

^^
Another hateful anti-China post from a jealous forumer? :lol:


----------



## davsot (Dec 27, 2008)

Wow. Even though I don't like cars, the Amsterdam Station looks so cool!


----------



## iampuking (Mar 10, 2007)

staff said:


> ^^
> Another hateful anti-China post from a jealous forumer? :lol:


I don't really care about politics, in this context anyway.

Chinese stations don't compare to most European stations and look like soulless airports. It riles me that people are posting tonnes of photos of them as if they're better simply because they are big.


----------



## serdar samanlı1 (Feb 20, 2008)

davsot said:


> Wow. Even though I don't like cars, the Amsterdam Station looks so cool!


Are they building a new road along the back of the station?


----------



## Grunnen (Jan 16, 2008)

^^ Yes, but not just a road...

The construction will have three levels: the main road passes through the basement, the ground floor is for pedestrians (and for taxi's, touringcars etc. it seems?) and on the upper level, at the same height as the railway platforms, comes the bus terminal.
At the moment they are also building a new subway station just below the railway station.

Therefore, the whole station is one big mess today, but I think it'll be absolutely great when finished.


----------



## foxmulder_ms (Apr 19, 2007)

iampuking said:


> I don't really care about politics, in this context anyway.
> 
> Chinese stations don't compare to most European stations and look like soulless airports. It riles me that people are posting tonnes of photos of them as if they're better simply because they are big.


Yeah.. lets have many more Gothic or better Victorian stations from our blessed European style. They are the best... please please... They have soul in them... real souls... We need their elegant style. oh God please! We have modern, state of art, spaciousness, comfortable stations. They are like from future but but but still we need that Victorian vomit.




By the way, I really like European stations too but I cannot stand jealously...


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

More Beijing stations:

*Beijing West*, 1996, 5.49 million sq. feet.









www.ciuc.org.cn


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

*Beijing Station,* 1959









www.wikimedia.org
















www.flickr.com, http://pro.corbis.com















www.flickr.com, http://u.cctv.com








http://u.cctv.com

*Xizhimen/ Beijing North Station*, connected to and built over an old 1980s subway, and now one of the largest metro stations in the world









www.flickr.com

u/c:









www.wikimedia.org

transfer passage:

http://en.beijingology.com/images/e/e4/M13XizhimenInterchange.jpg
http://en.beijingology.com


----------



## Wuppeltje (Jan 23, 2008)

The situation now in front of Amsterdam Centraal, the North/South line (for engineers the most interesting project at the moment in the Netherlands) construction on the foreground: 









Source: Gé Dubbelman/Hollandse Hoogte

The situation more than a year ago:









Source: De Volkskrant 

A lot of construction is taking place under the ground. Sometimes pretty complicated with for example vertical minitunneling from a 3,5m high area. 









Source: Strukton









Source: Amsterdam.nl


----------



## Alexriga (Nov 25, 2007)

wow, amazing. I love MAdrid station. I do not know what that Pakistani and thai stations doing in the list, there are many much more beautiful (and bigger) stations around the world.
Amazing!


----------



## iampuking (Mar 10, 2007)

foxmulder_ms said:


> Yeah.. lets have many more Gothic or better Victorian stations from our blessed European style. They are the best... please please... They have soul in them... real souls... We need their elegant style. oh God please! We have modern, state of art, spaciousness, comfortable stations. They are like from future but but but still we need that Victorian vomit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Such a poor argument. You think anyone who criticises these stations are jealous of Chinese "design"? 

Most of the Chinese stations are dire pastiches of traditional Chinese architecture, or rather boring attempts at modern design. Plus, they have that awful white metal that I personally think looks cheap and tacky.

I have nothing against modern design, only when it has barely a speck of innovation; For a good example of modern station design look at the Amsterdam station posted a page back.

Why do you criticise me for "jealously" yet then claim that Victorian stations are "vomit"? Using your logic, you must be acting "jealously" too.


----------



## UD2 (Jan 21, 2006)

iampuking said:


> Maybe it's because it's hideous?


may that be true, or you could just be accused of having narrow taste. 

All in the eye of the beholder. 

But after all, if all comparasions of public infrastructure are measured by its lack of "hidousness", why don't we all just build gardens instead? because after all, who need trains. right?


----------



## Grunnen (Jan 16, 2008)

^^ You realise that the original article was about stations that were an interesting _destination_ by themselves? It is not about the most functional station in the world.


----------



## Elvenking (Jul 22, 2008)

Well, but it's just trashy monumentalism and pseudo-historisme. Looks awful. I'm not familiar with asian standards and your tastes, but in my reality It'd be simmilar to for example Berlin Hbf with some gothic towers here and there :lol:


----------



## iampuking (Mar 10, 2007)

UD2 said:


> may that be true, or you could just be accused of having narrow taste.
> 
> All in the eye of the beholder.
> 
> But after all, if all comparasions of public infrastructure are measured by its lack of "hidousness", why don't we all just build gardens instead? because after all, who need trains. right?


Firstly, this thread is about aesthetics, read the first post.

Secondly, just because a station is functional does not mean it has to be a hideous carbuncle like Beijing West.


----------



## Tagnuzlsx (Jan 11, 2009)

I like the look of Beijing west actually


----------



## rheintram (Mar 5, 2008)

What's with all the Chinese stations? What do you try to prove? Gigantism equals being a top train station? Well here's a little fyi: It doesn't. A top station keeps the balance between a unique appearance (and i'm not refering to this hideous Beijing West monster which was probably constructed by a former Disneyland engineer), short ways and a wide range of long- and close distance connections and a comfortable atmosphere for the passengers.


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

There are currently ALOT of massive Chinese stations being built/ recently built as China hooks up into a HSR network the size of Europe's. Guangzhou and Wuhan have two major new stations off the top of my head with great designs, completely unknown.

Guangzhou:



























Wuhan

old station:









new station:




























construction:


----------



## UD2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Grunnen said:


> ^^ You realise that the original article was about stations that were an interesting _destination_ by themselves? It is not about the most functional station in the world.


From what I gathered from post number 1, again I didn't read the original article, the media was actually listing the "top 10 stations in the world". 

The only thing I thought that the first post mentioned about beauty was the fact that how the station looked have heavy influence in the determination of this list, but so is how the station is used, thus functionality. So maybe the title of the list should've been changed to "What we think are the prettiest stations in the world". 

So if the orignal article said it was measuing the best looking stations in the world, then I have another list in mind. But that's not what the title said.


But also, what's wrong with how Beijing West looks? I think it looks fine. So in my opinion, all you who insults it have narrow tastes. You can think what you want about me.


----------



## foxmulder_ms (Apr 19, 2007)

Posting nice pictures is the point of this forum. Everybody should send pictures of buildings that they think nice or worth sharing...

I am very glad to stations from China and from other parts of the world. 

And, please, keep in mind that beauty can be very subjective and there is nothing wrong with that!


----------



## Elvenking (Jul 22, 2008)

All comunistic countries try to overwhelm people with gigantism, China is no different. All those stations could fulfill their duties even if they were 3 times smaller.


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

^the Chinese termini are not big merely to impress some kind of complex. Do you have any idea the amount of problems Chinese cities have with their populations - especially Chinese Spring Festival - each time the biggest movement of humans in history?

This is why they have to be so big, every major station turns into a Chinese version of the Hajj in Mecca each January -sometimes bigger - with huge crowd control. All this is highly organised with massive months-in-advance prepaid ticketing and reservation systems, but the sheer numbers as 150 million people descend onto the network at the same time is crazy. This is why Chinese termini, although with only up to 14 platforms, are still so much larger:


----------



## foxmulder_ms (Apr 19, 2007)

Elvenking said:


> All comunistic countries try to overwhelm people with gigantism, China is no different. All those stations could fulfill their duties even if they were 3 times smaller.



You are completely wrong.

1) This is China. A population of 1.3 billion we are talkin about. Everything has to be designed according to this fact.

2) All governments try to overwhelm people with some fancy projects. This is true for USA, China, England, Papua New Guinea, Mozambique, Iraq.............


----------



## iampuking (Mar 10, 2007)

UD2 said:


> But also, what's wrong with how Beijing West looks? I think it looks fine. So in my opinion, all you who insults it have narrow tastes. You can think what you want about me.


This isn't for "fine" stations, this is for beautiful stations...

Can you _honestly_ tell me you think Beijing West is beautiful?


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

yes. It's the scale that gets me









www.ciuc.org.cn


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

It's an amazing building for sure.


----------



## manila_eye (Aug 12, 2008)

only the pakistan station is questionable for me. 

i really like old charm stations than those modern ones --> they don't say much about the history.


----------



## UD2 (Jan 21, 2006)

iampuking said:


> This isn't for "fine" stations, this is for beautiful stations...
> 
> Can you _honestly_ tell me you think Beijing West is beautiful?


It's a very impressive execution of post-modernist architecture being merged with triditional Chinese culture. 

yes, it is beautiful.

At least I think that's post-modern. Any building freaks here who can tell me for sure?


----------



## UD2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Elvenking said:


> All comunistic countries try to overwhelm people with gigantism, China is no different. All those stations could fulfill their duties even if they were 3 times smaller.


I don't think you know what you're talking about. But I certainlly don't think you're describing China. Canada maybe. But then again, which one's communist?


----------



## iampuking (Mar 10, 2007)

UD2 said:


> It's a very impressive execution of post-modernist architecture being merged with triditional Chinese culture.
> 
> yes, it is beautiful.
> 
> At least I think that's post-modern. Any building freaks here who can tell me for sure?


I fail to see how anyone can think it's beautiful, but alas...


----------



## davsot (Dec 27, 2008)

lol comunistic.....

So what? Let them build big stations there is nothing wrong with that. I'm glad because at least I can "see" the rail influence in China. Our US doesn't seem to care about rail.


----------



## iampuking (Mar 10, 2007)

davsot said:


> lol comunistic.....
> 
> So what? Let them build big stations there is nothing wrong with that. I'm glad because at least I can "see" the rail influence in China. Our US doesn't seem to care about rail.


No-one is saying they can't build big stations. All they're saying is that big stations are necessarily attractive solely because they're big. A better word would be impressive.


----------



## Wover (Feb 23, 2009)

Hello,

Here are some pictures of very beautiful stations in Belgium that are now completely destroyed.

I'm not saying they should be on that list, but I think they deserve to be in this topic.

Brussels-South: http://users.skynet.be/fa058639/bru_mid.jpg
Brussels-North: http://users.skynet.be/fa058639/bru_nor2.jpg
Antwerp-South: http://users.skynet.be/fa058639/anv_sud.jpg
Berchem: http://users.skynet.be/fa058639/berche2.jpg
Mechelen: http://users.skynet.be/fa058639/malines1.jpg


More Belgian stations: http://users.skynet.be/fa058639/


----------



## davsot (Dec 27, 2008)

that comment was for Elevenking but s'okay.

@Wover: that's too bad... Would it be wrong for say the Belgian government to rebuild the stations down to almost exact details? Many buildings have been destroyed in history, but all new buildings are plain and futuristic. I would like to see many old buildings rebuilt, but oh well...


----------



## UD2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Wover said:


> Hello,
> 
> Here are some pictures of very beautiful stations in Belgium that are now completely destroyed.
> 
> ...


yeah... ... ... what a loss.


----------



## ale26 (Sep 9, 2005)

Definitely not the best but i like it
Toronto's Union Station handles 250 000 passengers every day!


----------



## niknak (Sep 30, 2008)

Here's Mumbai's CST Station. It was 3rd on the list and is also a UNESCO World Heritage Site!



















A hundred years ago:


----------



## uwhuskies (Oct 11, 2006)

foxmulder_ms said:


> You are completely wrong.
> 
> 1) This is China. A population of 1.3 billion we are talkin about. Everything has to be designed according to this fact.
> 
> 2) All governments try to overwhelm people with some fancy projects. This is true for USA, China, England, Papua New Guinea, Mozambique, Iraq.............


You should not even respond to such ridiculous postings. Hey, I am as patriotic an American and pro-capitalist person as anyone but the poster just wanted to make you mad. Why do you even bother responding?

I grow tired of people just blurting out their feelings and ignorance without much thought. :bash:


----------



## city_thing (May 25, 2006)

niknak said:


> Here's Mumbai's CST Station. It was 3rd on the list and is also a UNESCO World Heritage Site!
> 
> A hundred years ago:


I was watching a documentary a few weeks ago and apparently the designs for Melbourne's Flinders st station and Mumbai's CST station got mixed up when they were sent out to the colonies for construction. So Mumbai got Melbourne's station, and Melbourne got Mumbai's.

It probably worked out better that way though, it looks like CST is huge and Mumbai would need a massive station.


----------



## Need4Weed (Aug 6, 2008)

Wover said:


> Hello,
> 
> Here are some pictures of very beautiful stations in Belgium that are now completely destroyed.
> 
> ...


They really deserve to be included in this thread! I was very sad when they demolished the Leopold station in Brussels, in order to erect the building of the European Parliament. hno:
Brussels - North I like, it's one of the finest examples of the European architecture from the 1930's, but the neighbourhood where it's located is a textbook example of urban decay, but recent developments (highrise construction, etc.) promise of better days ahead 
Otherwise, Antwerp station is really adorable 
As far as Maputo station is concerned, it was designed and built by the Portuguese, while the place was still called Lourenco Marques. 
You can find more details about it here: http://cdbosco-lm.blogspot.com/2009/02/estacao-ferroviaria-de-maputo.html (in Portuguese)


----------



## frantala (Mar 14, 2008)

¿Gare du nord in Paris???
¿Central station in Berlin???
¿Milano Centrale???


----------



## city_thing (May 25, 2006)

^^ Didn't you get the memo? Turns out this poll is full of shit.

True story.


----------



## octopusop (Feb 10, 2009)

the first post shows british colonists' splendid past.
nothing about aesthetic.


----------



## todscreen (Jun 22, 2007)

Top Stations in the world?

LMAO

right!

don't see Howrah Grand Central, India's Largest station and 2nd busiest, in Kolkata anywhere on the list.


























from flickr


----------



## city_thing (May 25, 2006)

octopusop said:


> the first post shows british colonists' splendid past.
> nothing about aesthetic.


Maybe we should be writing thank you letters to Queen Victoria for bringing rail technology to many parts of the world.


----------



## apaoli (Feb 5, 2008)

Milan Central Station (in Italian, Stazione Centrale di Milano or Milano Centrale) is one of the main European railway stations. It is a railway terminus officially inaugurated in 1931 to replace the old (1864) central station, which was a transit station and could not handle the new traffic caused by the opening of the Sempione tunnel (1906)
Its facade is 200 metres wide and its vault 72 metres high, a record when it was built. It has 24 platforms. Each day about 330,000 passengers use the station, totalling about 120 million per year.


----------



## Glodenox (Mar 26, 2007)

To be honest, the last two stations mentioned in this thread do have a nice station building, but the platforms...

If those were made more modern, they'd be a lot more beautiful in my opinion.

Greetings,
Glodenox


----------



## city_thing (May 25, 2006)

I absolutely love Milan Central - it has to be one of Europe's great stations and a cathedral of train travel.

The new HSR platforms are stunning. 

Are there any HSR routes operating out of Milan that head outside of Italy? Or are all the routes going to cities like Turin and Rome?

It would be great to be able to go to Zurich and Germany, and France via HSR from Milan. The French alps might pose a problem though, and I'm not sure how many tunnels there are going into Switzerland now.


----------



## hoosier (Apr 11, 2007)

city_thing said:


> I absolutely love Milan Central - it has to be one of Europe's great stations and a cathedral of train travel.
> 
> The new HSR platforms are stunning.
> 
> ...


There are no high speed LINES which connect Milan or any other city in Italy with other nations. Switzerland and Italy are building the Gotthard Base Tunnel which will provide a high speed rail connection between the two nations. There is also the Lyon-Turin high speed rail project, but I don't think that is currently underway.


----------



## dl3000 (Aug 7, 2004)

It's all so arbitrary I hope nobody takes the list seriously. I'm just impressed with the old stations that are actually still standing. Many beautiful structures have been destroyed over the years, good to see ones like Mumbai still standing.


----------



## Wover (Feb 23, 2009)

hoosier said:


> There are no high speed LINES which connect Milan or any other city in Italy with other nations. Switzerland and Italy are building the Gotthard Base Tunnel which will provide a high speed rail connection between the two nations. There is also the Lyon-Turin high speed rail project, but I don't think that is currently underway.


That's not entirely true. Many EC's (EuroCity) have Milano Centralo as terminus en also the Pendolino from Switzerland goes until Milan.

About the station:

- Long waiting lines (+- 1,5 hour)
- Bad maintenance
- Insufficient modernisation
- Low platforms
-...

It's an amazing building but all of the above makes me even like Roma Termini more .


----------



## k.k.jetcar (Jul 17, 2008)

IMO St Pancras is the granddaddy of them all, but my personal favorite would be Leipzig Station, mostly for its massive multiple trainsheds:










recent photo:









interior shots:


----------



## Eddard Stark (Mar 31, 2008)

Wover said:


> That's not entirely true. Many EC's (EuroCity) have Milano Centralo as terminus en also the Pendolino from Switzerland goes until Milan.
> 
> About the station:
> 
> ...


Haven't been there recently, have you? it's completely different now. The restaurations are still ongoing but the effect is already astonishing


----------



## Wover (Feb 23, 2009)

Eddard Stark said:


> Haven't been there recently, have you? it's completely different now. The restaurations are still ongoing but the effect is already astonishing


Last time was August 2006 .


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

I think the Central Station of Amsterdam deserves a spot in here :shifty: Or Gare du Nord in Paris, both famous stations and really old style


----------



## Eddard Stark (Mar 31, 2008)

Wover said:


> Last time was August 2006 .


THis is how it is today...please notice constructions are still ongoing...I think they will finish by the end of the year. Many new areas have been opened and the old ones cleared and cleaned

The main gallery (at the level of rail tracks): this is not completely cleared of the old shops, but already looks very good



New areas (soon shops will open here)



the external gallery with the new metro entrances


----------



## ramon.vincent (Feb 23, 2011)

*Sorry, but.....*

Where are the photos from Limoges (France) ?????



I cannot imagine a simple forget of our french "porcelaine" .

http://www.google.fr/images?q=gare+...&sa=X&ei=9fZkTfH5AYy4hAfCn-iDBw&ved=0CCgQsAQh railways company (not on strike today I hope)

Perhaps you maybe contact the French Railways company (SNCF), if not on strike today...

RV


----------



## Luli Pop (Jun 14, 2010)

I think nobody posted pics of BA's station yet.

Here you have Constitucion Station, 1 station 2 styles (the French part was partially demolished for building a megalomaniac art deco structure, but the 30s crisis stopped the construction; now we have 2/3rd of the old station and 1/3 of "new" art deco station)

1907-1929:



















now:




























interior:


----------



## Skyland (Jul 3, 2005)

Main station in Dresden - Germany (Architect: Sir Norman Foster):


----------



## Skyland (Jul 3, 2005)

*Main Station Berlin - Germany*


----------



## Luli Pop (Jun 14, 2010)

BA's Constitucion Station 




















NY Grand Central










they look quite similar isn't it?
althought BA's station is more impressive.


----------



## Slagathor (Jul 29, 2007)

What's BA?


----------



## Luli Pop (Jun 14, 2010)

BA is where your future queen comes from


----------



## Slagathor (Jul 29, 2007)

Oh right right. 

Very pretty station.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Renamed the thread to change the topic somewhat. This Newsweek article is old and so is this thread, but I'll keep it open to allow people to just post pictures of their favourite train stations.


----------



## krulstaartje (Nov 4, 2010)

I'm a big fan of Berlin Hbf as well. It is fairly recent (2006), so not everyone may have visited, but I can very much recommend a visit. One of the most spectacular stations today.

Also, I really like St Pancras; but I'm not sure if it is fair in a one-on-one comparison, since a large part of the historical building was constructed as (and is renovated to become) a hotel. It would be like calling London Bridge the most beautiful station because the Shard is on top of it.


----------



## sekelsenmat (May 20, 2008)

Luli Pop said:


> BA is where your future queen comes from


I am also curious, and I don't follow news about the belgian royal family.


----------



## Luli Pop (Jun 14, 2010)

you should be curious about geography and politics first! maybe then about royal families...

The Hague is the de facto capital of Netherlands, and among 150 other international organisations it's the siege of International Court of Justice and related orgs, and NATO and Europol.

Said that, BA is the scribal abbreviation for Buenos Aires, but I´m not sure you now what/where it is.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

some from Atocha, in Madrid










































































regional rail sector


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

more pictures of Atocha


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

More of Atocha in Madrid


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

the last post of Atocha


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

wow nice


----------



## ArtManDoo (Aug 5, 2008)

^^

Spain has maid a huge step in developing of railways. The trackside of Atocha seems as some Paris station, full of HS trains  I hope now even faster Madrid - Barcelona will attract more of market share and maybe higher frequency.


----------



## SydneyCity (Nov 14, 2010)

Not exactly a grand station, but here's a photo taken by me of Warrimoo Station, in the Blue Mountains, west of Sydney. Nice little Art Deco station.


Warrimoo Station - Blue Mountains by Icy Chev, on Flickr


----------



## Vaud (Sep 16, 2011)

Lausanne Gare


Gare de Lausanne par Gilles Nahon, sur Flickr


Gare par janosizoltan, sur Flickr


Lausanne Gare par ds598, sur Flickr


Back to the work. #lausanne #gare #hall #cff #sbb par Les Bocans, sur Flickr


lausanne train station par noneck, sur Flickr


Lausanne, 19 heures 30 par MrUllmi, sur Flickr


Gare de Lausanne par jeanmichelchuiche, sur Flickr


----------



## Vaud (Sep 16, 2011)

hoosier said:


> Switzerland and Italy are building the Gotthard Base Tunnel which will provide a high speed rail connection between the two nations.


:nono: it's only Switzerland building the GBT, Italy does not contribute


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

*Montreal*

*Gare Windsor Station* -- closed; replaced by Lucien L'Allier Station:


^^ clickable...


^^ clickable...


^^ clickable...


^^ clickable...


^^ clickable...



*Gare Viger Station* -- closed; no replacement:


^^ clickable...


^^ clickable...


^^ clickable...




*Gare Jean Talon Station* -- closed; Mile End Stn's replacement:


^^ clickable...


^^ clickable...




^^ clickable...




*Gare Mile End Station* -- demolished; replaced by Jean Talon Stn:


^^ clickable...


^^ clickable...


^^ ⅔ way up left edge, station seen just above bright-roofed trackside shed 




*Gare Bonaventure Station* -- burnt down 1916; its own temporary replacement replaced by nearby Central Stn 1943:


trainrover said:


> Gone:
> 
> ^^ clickable...



^^ clickable...


1886 flood -- click to other old photos of the neighbourhood...



*Gare Mont Royal Station* -- preceded Central Stn:


trainrover said:


> ^^ clickable
> 
> 
> ^^ clickable





*Gare Centrale Station* -- open:..............................________▲▲:
..................................................................▼▼

^^ clickable


trainrover said:


> ^^ clickable...





trainrover said:


> ^^ clickable
> 
> 
> ^^ clickable




*Gare Lucien L'Allier Station* -- open:


^^ clickable...


^^ clickable...


----------



## sidney_jec (Jun 10, 2005)

Howrah Station - Kolkata, India


Howrah Station by Parthowap1, on Flickr


Howrah Train Station by Justin Adams, on Flickr


Howrah Station by ToSStudio, on Flickr


howrah station by gourab_kar, on Flickr


Howrah Train Station by Damien [Phototrend.fr], on Flickr


----------



## Paragon83 (Sep 5, 2012)

Well, since someone has already shown destroyed train stations I thought I would show a long dead train station whose demolition is quite infamous, the old Penn Station in New York City:


----------



## Paragon83 (Sep 5, 2012)

A few more pics of it:


----------



## jonasry (Feb 6, 2011)

Murmansk train station by Jonte--, on Flickr




Tampere train station by Jonte--, on Flickr


----------



## henry1394 (Dec 7, 2008)

http://acidcow.com/pics/31838-the-most-beautiful-train-stations-in-the-world-10.html


----------



## NordikNerd (Feb 5, 2011)

Ventimiglia railway station



Flensburg Railway Station





Inside the Flensburg Railway Station


----------

